# Aqua Vu scout issue.



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

I bought an Aqua Vu Scout back in 2006 used it for a 3 or 4 seasons then the past few years I just haven't been able to ice fish. So the other day I'm gettimg my gear ready to hit the ice I charge the Vexilar fl-8 fire it up it works. Charge the Aqua Vu turn it on and it powers up but there is no picture on the screen. Now it has button to toggle between two cameras but I only have one hooked up that's not the problem. I checked my camera cord connection it's good and there's no visible damage to the camera or the cord. I'm stumped the only thing that it could be is the monitor.... anyone else have this problem and is it fixable? 

Sent from my VS920 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

